# DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH AN TOÀN CHO THANG MÁY, THANG CUỐN - CATIEDU



## NNh27 (12 Tháng chín 2021)

DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH AN TOÀN CHO THANG MÁY, THANG CUỐN - CATIEDU​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn là gì ?
2. Tại sao phải kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn ?
3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn ?
5. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng thang máy – thang cuốn
6. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn
7. Kết luận*
Thang máy – thang cuốn là những thiết bị hiện đang xuất hiện rộng rãi, khắp mọi nơi từ chung cư, khu vui chơi – mua sắm tới những trường học, biệt thự, ... Và để đảm bảo sự an toàn cho người sử dụng cũng như chất lượng vận hành của thiết bị thang máy – thang cuốn mà từ đó ta có các quy định về kiểm định thang máy – thang cuốn. Hãy cùng Catiedu tìm hiểu về chủ đề này nhé !!!

*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn là gì ?*







Kiểm định thang máy, thang cuốn là hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị theo các tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, là quy định bắt buộc theo quy định của Nhà nước. Kiểm định không những đáp ứng việc quản lý và sử dụng thang máy, thang cuốn trong các tòa nhà một cách an toàn và tuân thủ pháp luật mà còn giúp các tổ chức, đơn vị nâng cao hình ảnh và thương hiệu, giảm thiểu các chi phí liên quan.

*2. Tại sao phải kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn ?*

Thang máy, thang cuốn là các thiết bị có khả năng gây mất an toàn cho người sử dụng, chính vì vậy việc kiểm định thang máy, thang cuốn là bắt buộc và được quy định rất cụ thể tại Thông tư 36/2019/TT-BLĐTBXH ban hành danh mục máy, thiết bị vật tư có yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt an toàn đều phải kiệm định để đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng.

Thông tư này có hiệu lực kể từ ngày 01 tháng 03 năm 2020 và thay thế cho Thông tư số 53/2016/TT-BLDTBXH ngày 28 tháng 12 năm 2016 của Bộ Lao Động - Thương Binh và Xã Hội về việc ban hành Danh mục các loại máy, thiết bị, vật tư, chất có yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về an toàn, vệ sinh lao động. Tất cả các tổ chức, cá nhân sử dụng thang máy, thang cuốn đều phải thực hiện kiểm định định kỳ theo quy định của Nhà nước.

*3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

_*Kỹ thuật tốt*_: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

_* Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao*_: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

_*Luôn học tập công nghệ mới*_: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

_*Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu*_: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

_*Tiết kiệm chi phí*_: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

*4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn ?*

_



_


_Kiểm định lần đầu_
Hành động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn sau khi lắp đặt trước khi đưa vào sử dụng lần đầu.


_Kiểm định an toàn định kỳ theo thời gian_
Hành động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn khi hết thời hạn của lần kiểm định trước.


_Kiểm định bất thường_
Hành động kiểm định an toàn kỹ thuật theo tiêu chuẩn Quốc gia sau khi thang máy, thang cuốn được sửa chữa, nâng cấp, cải tạo ảnh hưởng đến tình trạng an toàn kỹ thuật của thiết bị. Hoặc sau khi có yêu cầu của các cơ quan chức năng cần kiểm định an toàn thiết bị.

*5. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng thang máy – thang cuốn*


*Thang máy điện*
 QCVN 02:2011/BLĐTBXH: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia về an toàn lao động đối với thang máy điện;

 QCVN 26:2016/BLĐTBXH: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia về an toàn lao động với thang máy điện không buồng lái;

 TCVN 6395:2008 : Thang máy điện - yêu cầu an toàn về cấu tạo và lắp đặt;

 TCVN 6904:2001: Thang máy điện - Phương pháp thử - Các yêu cầu an toàn về cấu tạo và lắp đặt;

 TCVN 7628:2007 (ISO 4190): Lắp đặt thang máy;

 TCVN 5867: 2009: Thang máy, Cabin, đối trọng và ray dẫn hướng. Yêu cầu an toàn;

 TCVN 9358 : 2012: Lắp đặt hệ thống nối đất thiết bị cho các công trình công nghiệp – Yêu cầu chung;

 TCVN 9385:2012: Chống sét cho công trình xây dựng - Hướng dẫn thiết kế, kiểm tra và bảo trì hệ thống.


*Thang cuốn, băng cuốn*
 QCVN 11:2012/BLĐTBXH: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia về an toàn lao động đối với thang cuốn và băng tải chở người;

 TCVN 6397: 2010: Thang cuốn và băng tải chở người - Yêu cầu an toàn về cấu tạo và lắp đặt;

 TCVN 6906: 2001: Thang cuốn và băng chở người - Phương pháp thử, các yêu cầu an toàn về cấu tạo và lắp đặt;

 TCVN 9358: 2012: Lắp đặt hệ thống nối đất thiết bị cho các công trình công nghiệp – Yêu cầu chung.

*6. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật thang máy – thang cuốn*

_Bước 1: Kiểm tra hồ sơ kỹ thuật của thang máy_


Các hồ sơ sau cần được kiểm định viên xem xét:
Hồ sơ chế tạo, lý lịch thang máy. Các bản vẽ cấu tạo và bản vẽ nguyên lý hoạt động
Hồ sơ lắp đặt, hoàn công.
Biên bản và phiếu kết quả kiểm định lần trước
Các hồ sơ về thay thế, sửa chữa. Nhật ký vận hành, bảo trì
Hướng dẫn vận hành và xử lý sự cố
_Bước 2: Kiểm tra kỹ thuật_


Xem xét tính đầy đủ và đồng bộ các chi tiết, bộ phận với hồ sơ chế tạo
Kiểm tra khuyết tật, biến dạng của các chi tiết và bộ phận cabin, giếng thang, hố thang, cửa thang puli, cáp, đối trọng ...).
Kiểm tra hệ thống thủy lực (đối với thang máy thủy lực)
Đo điện trở nối đất
_Bước 3: Thử nghiệm_


Quá trình thử nghiệm chỉ thực hiện khi các bước kiểm tra trên có kết quả đạt yêu cầu.
Thử không tải: Vận hành thang máy ở chế độ không tải để kiểm tra hoạt động của các bộ phận an toàn, tự động.
Thử với các chế độ có tải trọng theo thứ tự 100% tải định mức và 125% tải trọng định mức.
Đánh giá tình trạng hoạt động của các cơ cấu an toàn, bảo hiểm của thang máy sau khi thử nghiệm.
_Bước 4: Xử lý kết quả kiểm định thang máy_


Lập biên bản kiểm định thang máy theo mẫu quy định
Lập biên bản kiến nghị, khắc phục (nếu có)
Dán tem kiểm định, thông qua biên bản kiểm tra và ban hành kết quả kiểm định nếu quá trình kiểm tra đạt yêu cầu.
*7. Kết luận*

Cùng với sự phát triển kinh tế xã hội của đất nước, tốc độ đô thị hóa diễn ra mạnh mẽ, nhiều các công trình trọng điểm Quốc gia, các khu đô thị, tòa chung cư, văn phòng, khách sạn, trung tâm thương mại, siêu thị...đã mọc lên trên khắp cả nước, nơi các thiết bị nâng, thang máy, thang cuốn được sử dụng rất rộng rãi. Catiedu với hơn 100 kiểm định viên tại các đơn vị trực thuộc trên khắp cả nước đã tiến hành đánh giá, kiểm định hàng nghìn thiết bị được các khách hàng, chủ đầu tư, các nhà thầu...tin tưởng, đánh giá cao về tính chuyên nghiệp, trách nhiệm và chuyên môn cao.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*



Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

